# New MINI Countryman achieves top 5-star rating in Euro NCAP crash test.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

As the largest model in the history of the brand, the new MINI Countryman offers enthralling spaciousness and driving properties combined with maximum flexibility. Now it also stands out with regard to safety after receiving top marks in this area. The premium compact model achieved the top 5-star rating in the Euro NCAP crash test. The stringent testing procedure established that the spacious MINI all-rounder, also designed for being taken off the beaten track, provides an outstanding level of protection on all seats in every situation.

The crash tests conducted by the independent Euro NCAP safety testing institute (New Car Assessment Programme) are a benchmark with regard to accident safety, are recognised Europe-wide and are stepped up permanently. The testers analyse the car's crash behaviour in different impact scenarios in order to assess how stable the passenger cell is, how effective the restraint systems are and what forces are exerted on the occupants. In addition the Euro NCAP testing procedure also takes active safety technology and pedestrian protection into account.

The safety passenger cell of the new MINI Countryman proved to be a solid survival space in the front and side crash test as well as in the so-called lateral pole crash. The testers found that a permanently high level of protection from injury was ensured in the new MINI Countryman, regardless of the size and seat position of the occupants thereby also safeguarding top-level protection for children. The function of the headrests was also positively assessed as they effectively protect the passengers from neck and spine injuries in the case of a rear-end crash. The new MINI Countryman also features an impact absorber in the front apron area as well as an active engine hood for optimum pedestrian protection. In the case of a collision with a pedestrian or cyclist, the hood is automatically raised up to prevent the risk of injuries occurring due to impacting especially hard parts of the engine.

The exemplary crash behaviour of the new MINI Countryman is a result of the integrated safety concept which is built into every model of the British premium brand. Its components are designed to help prevent accidents from occurring, to protect passengers as effectively as possible from the consequences of a collision and to activate aid as quickly as possible. Highly resilient bracket structures and precisely defined deformation zones ensure that the forces acting in the event of a collision are selectively absorbed and kept away from the extremely rigid passenger cell. The precisely harmonised restraint systems in the interior ensure maximum protection for all passengers. In addition the standard equipment of the new MINI Countryman already features the collision warning with city braking function. The tyre pressure display for each individual wheel as well as the intelligent emergency call with automatic detection of vehicle location and accident severity are standard on every MINI Countryman.

Top ratings in the area of safety are a matter of tradition at MINI. The predecessor model of the new MINI Countryman already achieved the top 5-star rating in the Euro NCAP crash test. Since that time the Euro NCAP crash test procedures have been extended to include a multitude of further criteria. The 5-star rating for the new generation of the all-rounder MINI illustrate how technological progress in hallmark MINI style not only benefits driving fun, but driving safety as well.


----------

